# Loaf Pan Breads



## h0tb0x (Jan 31, 2018)

Hello and good day, any pastry chefs who would like to share their loaf pan recipes for Banana Bread, Triple Chocolate, Carrot Cake and other favorites? i recently acquired an oven and would like to make some of these  thanks and have a good day


----------



## h0tb0x (Jan 31, 2018)

up


----------



## h0tb0x (Jan 31, 2018)

up


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

https://www.joyofbaking.com/


----------



## h0tb0x (Jan 31, 2018)

thank you for the reply @brianshaw, hehe will check out the site.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Aldente (Apr 26, 2012)

Iceman said:


> View attachment 70274


Boxed carrot cake??? Really???


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_LOL ... YES. _

The companies making those boxed products have been in business a lot longer than you or I. There is a whole lot of R&D in those boxed cakes. Sometimes ... you just don't gotta reinvent the wheel.


----------



## cheflife0812 (May 8, 2021)

Iceman said:


> _LOL ... YES. _
> 
> The companies making those boxed products have been in business a lot longer than you or I. There is a whole lot of R&D in those boxed cakes. Sometimes ... you just don't gotta reinvent the wheel.


Ahaha awesome! My bosses would lose their stack if i tried this. My SGT would have a heart attack.


----------

